# Double Drop buck...score?



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

My father shot this double drop tine buck out of Dryden Texas this weekend. He is a 8 up top and with the drops he comes out to 10.

Anyone guess the score??? I dont know how that stuff works LOL





































Tony


----------



## tmt3 (Apr 12, 2007)

Don't know how to score, but that is one of the nicest deer I have see this year.
Way to go!!!!!


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

Wow, that is a very nice buck.. I am not an expert at all on scoring, but i would probably say about mid 150's. Great Buck


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

First off, that is one awesome trophy of a lifetime!!!!! Beautiful symetrical 8pt then double drops. I would guess that the 8pt is about 122" so with drops, approx. 132"

Congrats to your dad.


----------



## aggie82josh (Mar 16, 2007)

I'd say low 140's. Definitely an awesome buck!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*clean deer*

Great buck. Not a bunch of junk on it.
CLEAN. BUT DROPS. Symetric.

Couldn't ask for a cleaner trophy, Congrats.


----------



## 2x Drop Tine (Sep 24, 2006)

Great buck. 135-140 but im no expert. What a trophy.


----------



## TomL (May 1, 2007)

I would guess 127" plus the double drops of around 10" to make him a 137" buck. That is a total guess, but probably fairly accurate within 3 - 4" or so.


----------



## SoClose (Jan 4, 2006)

Id say around 135 on yalls wall! On my wall thouhg... itd be more like 190's... hell the story may go as a p&y also!


----------



## G-MAN (Jun 3, 2004)

dang good deer....we have a place out there around Pumpville and have already taken a 162" buck last weekend. I'd say your dad's deer with the drops @ 135".......


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

B&C score 135 or so.... coolness score is high on the scale!


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Like everyone else said, through the score book out of the blind window when a double drop walks out. Beautiful deer.

(he'll go 135-140 if you really care, though).


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice double drop buck, he'll score higher than most have guessed. I have him at 151'' gross.


----------



## TomL (May 1, 2007)

JFreeman...just curious, but what actual measurements are you using to come up with such a high score?

Not implying anything, just wondering if I missed something in my calcs...or was yours just a guess?


----------



## Pescados Locos Tony (Feb 6, 2007)

Dose anyone else get Mule deer feel off the rack???

I do, but not enough to call it a hybrid, we will get it scored and I will post up what he scored as well as a picture of the neck mount!!!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

TomL said:


> JFreeman...just curious, but what actual measurements are you using to come up with such a high score?
> 
> Not implying anything, just wondering if I missed something in my calcs...or was yours just a guess?


mainbeams total 46''
circumfrence total 28''
spread inside 17''

g1 3''
g2 11''
g3 10''

right drop 6''
left drop 7''


----------



## BF (Jun 7, 2007)

dont matter---he's dead & more important its a double drop
*GREAT DEER*


----------



## Spec-Rig.006 (Nov 2, 2007)

Yup, very true indeed but ... 151" is a bit liberal. I put him around 145" tops ... remember a mature whitetail bucks ears are only on average 5.5 inches long in Texas ...



Jfreeman said:


> Nice double drop buck, he'll score higher than most have guessed. I have him at 151'' gross.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

I came up with almost the same score that JFreeman came up with. If you look at the guys hand where he is holding that rt G2... his fist is at least 4" across (my measures 4"). So the tines are longer than they appear (IMO). The left drop is kind of cork screwed - which makes it appear short.


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

great deer! Congrats on a nice buck of a lifetime!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

High 138-142 gross


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

El Cazador said:


> I came up with almost the same score that JFreeman came up with. If you look at the guys hand where he is holding that rt G2... his fist is at least 4" across (my measures 4"). So the tines are longer than they appear (IMO). The left drop is kind of cork screwed - which makes it appear short.


I used the same method for tine length, also the g3's curve in alot so they are longer than they appear.


----------



## vvflash04 (Oct 2, 2007)

"OMG"
That is a dream buck ! Beautiful animal , congrats to you both .


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

around 144 b&c . Lots of tine length to measure and the mbs are good! My opinion is you're scoring a nice low 130's 8pt with about 12"s of bonus drops. Great deer! Join the DD club brother!

Congrats!


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

It really is hard to score pictured animals. They can be deceiving. But that is a deam buck to me cuz I have never even seen a drop tine on the hoof...And believe me I do put in the hours... Congratulations to your Father on a great deer!


----------



## Jeff_C (Aug 30, 2007)

who cares about the score.....double drop is all you need! Awesome buck!


----------



## PK-Russ (Mar 14, 2007)

Where is his place in dryden? I hunted about a mile west of "town" on the south side of 90 for about 5 years. It was right next to the only house you will see just west of town.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Yes, very nice!!


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Very nice deer. Whish I had one like that. I gotta say this IMHO which means nothing as a straight 8 I dont think would make 130. With the drops probably 130's

Charlie


----------



## hook'n'em (Aug 11, 2007)

Beautiful deer. That one will look great on the wall.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome trophy, congrats to dad....


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

So symetrical and beautiful!


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

He scores a 10 on the cool buck scale!! Gongrats to Dad.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Great Buck in most anyones book. Well done


----------



## rainbowrunner (Dec 31, 2005)

Roger that, me too, although I once found both sheds of a DD on a ranch I leased near Hebronville. That was pretty exciting. Forget about the score and find yourself a good taxidermist...Dale



LIONESS-270 said:


> I have never even seen a drop tine on the hoof...And believe me I do put in the hours... Congratulations to your Father on a great deer!


----------

